# Mystery snails and African Clawed Frog?



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so this one is very self explanatory. I am getting a albino clawed frog on wednesday for the new 5 gallon i got (plan on moving him to a 20 Long soon) and i was wondering if anybody knows if they can co-habitate with mystery snails. Im assuming it will be fine but im not 100% sure. I just want to have something to keep the tank clean and since any fish are out of the question im hoping it will work out. also can i feed a clawed frog ghost shrimp? i plan on his diet consisting of bloodworms and shrimp pellets for the time being.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with either (though you may want to wait on a more experienced person to answer). I doubt anything would go wrong with the snail and the frog especialy while the frog is young. Mystery snails are an inexpensive pet (at least where I live) so you could always take a try it and find out route, if it leaves the snail alone great, if it eats the snail it gets a tasty treat.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

It will be fine.
Clawed frogs will eat any of the stiff you mentioned a well. Id stick to the bloodworms and shrimp pellets though because ghost shrimp really have very little nutritional value, more of a snack.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

alright sweet! and yeah i was planning on it just being a snack so i could see him catch live food. we used to have a clawed frog when i was little thing was huge had him for a very very long time. my dad had put a bunch of cheaper fish in with him as he grew he ate about half of them then never touched the others his entire life (i wont be attempting this) unfortunately the thing was an escape artist and it somehow could push the lid open and get out but we always found it on time tho. one day we were out of town for a couple days and he had gotten out and dried up we found him on top of the garbage can.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Reminds me of when we kept crayfish when I was little, they always managed to get out of the tank. The last one we had I found on an entirely different floor of the house than the tank!

As for the shrimp I would recomend gutloading them before feeding them to the frog


----------

